# Problema kernel 2.6.19-r5 Help me

## Big Boss

Ciao a tutti, oggi ho compilato il kernel 2.6.19-r5 dopo aver scaricato i gentoo-sources.

Ho configurato grub dopo la compilazione ed ecco un errore, inj poche parole il kernel mi duice che nn riesce a montare la partizione root dell'hd, che è la /dev/sdb3 ( esatto, ho un hd sata). 

Visot che il mio hd è sata devo abilitare qualche modulo del kernel nel menuconfig? se è si quale? precisamente è un maxtor da 160 giga sata

Grazie a tutti ciaoLast edited by Big Boss on Fri Feb 23, 2007 4:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xveilsidex

molto probabilmente nn hai messo i driver per gli hd sata come built-in!  ricompila il kernel con i driver giusti!

p.s. modifica il titolo del tuo posto in Problema kernel 2.6.19-r5 Help me al posto di Problema kernel 2.6.10-r5 Help me

----------

## Big Boss

ops, chiedo scusa per l'errore di digitazione dell-oggetto.

Bhe ora sto ricompilando in effetti il supporto per sata/ata nn era prorpio inserito ne come built-in ne come modulo, spero che ho messo i driver giusti c'erano molto driver da selezionare e nn li ho selezionati tutti adesso vedo

----------

## Elbryan

è la sostanziale differenza tra 2.6.18 e .19 ..

Devi mettere il driver del south  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Big Boss

bhe lo devo installare perchè nn riesco a montare più le partizione ntfs, ne ad installare i driver nvidia che richiedono il nuovo kernel, e poi siccome ho fatto una stupidaggine con gnome ho dovute reinstallare l'intera gentoo e oggi ne ho avuto il tempo, quindo ricompilare subito un kernel secondo le caratteristiche del mio hardware mi cade proprio a pennello, ora che ci penso devo anche reinstallareXorg modulare.... ufffiiiii  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xveilsidex

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> bhe lo devo installare perchè nn riesco a montare più le partizione ntfs, ne ad installare i driver nvidia che richiedono il nuovo kernel, e poi siccome ho fatto una stupidaggine con gnome ho dovute reinstallare l'intera gentoo e oggi ne ho avuto il tempo, quindo ricompilare subito un kernel secondo le caratteristiche del mio hardware mi cade proprio a pennello, ora che ci penso devo anche reinstallareXorg modulare.... ufffiiiii  

 

eh? ma da quanto tempo non aggiorni il sistema?!

----------

## Big Boss

Guarda nn so, non sei il prima a farmi questa domanda. Bhe io ho installato la mia gentoo dal livecd 2006.1, lo gnome che c'è su è vecchissimo nn è il 2.16, ed è per questo  che ho fatto la stupidaggine qualche mese fa.... praticamente ho lanciato il comando per aggiornare gnome ed è successo il putiferio, vari conflitti non risolti, vari emerge -C alla fine nn ci sono riuscito ad aggiornare gnome e nn ti dico come era conciata la mia gentoo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Big Boss

genkernel ha appena finito di compilare ho messo tutti i suoi prodotti( i vari file) nella  partizione di boot, (initram, vmlinuz etc) ma non vuole montare sta partizione il kernel /dev/sdb3, ho abilitato alcuni driver ma nn so se sono giusti. Ripet, ho un maxtor SATA da 160Gb, come devo configurare il kernel?

Il kernel installato da cd il 2.6.17 funziona alla perfezione ed è quello da cui vi sto scrivendo.

grazie ancora ciao

----------

## xveilsidex

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> genkernel ha appena finito di compilare ho messo tutti i suoi prodotti( i vari file) nella  partizione di boot, (initram, vmlinuz etc) ma non vuole montare sta partizione il kernel /dev/sdb3, ho abilitato alcuni driver ma nn so se sono giusti. Ripet, ho un maxtor SATA da 160Gb, come devo configurare il kernel?
> 
> Il kernel installato da cd il 2.6.17 funziona alla perfezione ed è quello da cui vi sto scrivendo.
> 
> grazie ancora ciao

 

libata l'hai inserito? io ho un maxtor 160 sata e un altro da 80 su portatile ke funzionano sul 19!

----------

## Big Boss

in che sezione la trovo libata?

----------

## Big Boss

Ragazzi niente da fare non riesco a capire quale driver  impostare come built-in, oltre che nella sezione Sata and Pata ho messo tutti i driver come built-in, nonostante questo il kernel continua a darmi quest'output: cant'mount /dev/sb3

/dev/sdb3 isn't a valid root partition. Più o meno da quello che ricordo questo è quello che mi dice.

Vi chiedo aiuto per favore non posso fare quasi niente così.

----------

## Kernel78

Una curiosità: hai provato a lanciare genkernel senza passare da menuconfig ? non dovrebbe creare un kernel simile a quello del live cd ?

----------

## Big Boss

no , non ho provato, se lo faccio ora dici che risolvo? mi sa che ormai è troppo tardi. provo a riscaricare i sorgenti....

----------

## Kernel78

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> no , non ho provato, se lo faccio ora dici che risolvo? mi sa che ormai è troppo tardi. provo a riscaricare i sorgenti....

 

Se tu non hai editato e modificato i sorgenti è completamente inutile dare ancora un emerge ...

genkernel di default ripulisce tutto il risultato delle precedenti compilazioni ...

----------

## Big Boss

Mannaggia mi sono messo nei guai, eppure non mi sembra così difficile fa funzionare un hd sata visto che con il 2.17 funziona, adesso ho copiato un po la configurazione del 2.17 vedo se riesco a farlo andare ma non credo.

Una domanada ma nella sezione sata and pata, il supporto ata lo metto come built-in ed il resto come moduli? 

adesso ho fatto così sono in fase di compilazione vedrò, ma prima quuando non mi funzionava ho messo tutto come built-in mentre nel kernel 2.17 ho notato che viene messo il supporto sata come built-in ed il resto come modulo per questo ho copiato... vedremo

----------

## Big Boss

Eccomi sono tornato, questa volta con un po di tempo finalmente, potrò elencarvi per bene il mio problema, ho letto qui sul forum che un altro utente ha il mio stesso problema, ma forse il mio differisce in qualcosa dal suo.

questo è quello che mi dice il kernel:

```
Block device /dev/sdb3 is not valid root device

The root block device is unspecified or not detected
```

Vi sto scrivendo dalla mia gentoo con kernel 2.17, quindi questo mi fa pensare... 

Comunque il mio grub:

 *Quote:*   

> splashimage=(hd2,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> 
> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386
> 
> root		(hd2,4)
> ...

 

Tutto ciò che vedete in questo grub finziona alla perfezione tranne Gentoo Linux 2

il mio fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdb2        none            swap            sw              0 0
> 
> /dev/sdb3        /       ext3    defaults                0 1
> 
> /dev/sdb6        none            swap            sw              0 0
> ...

 

```
fdisk -l
```

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/hde: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> ...

 

Per favore aiutatemi non posso lavorare senza il kernel 2.6.19, lavorare nel senso che non posso installare driver nvidia etc...

GRAZIE

----------

## crisandbea

il problema credo sia dovuto solo al fatto che la riga 

```

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3 udev
```

ti vada a capo, devi metterla su un unica riga.

ciauz

----------

## Big Boss

ciao l'ho messa su un unica riga con gvim ma il risultato non cambia, ho notato che il kernel 2.6.17 all'avvio mi carica i driver satanv, satavsc etc, mentre il 2.6.19 non carica proprio i sata come se non li avessi inseriti ne come moduli ne come built-in, infatti dopo mi dice che il mio dev/sdb3 non è specivicato o rilevato

----------

## Elbryan

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> ciao l'ho messa su un unica riga con gvim ma il risultato non cambia, ho notato che il kernel 2.6.17 all'avvio mi carica i driver satanv, satavsc etc, mentre il 2.6.19 non carica proprio i sata come se non li avessi inseriti ne come moduli ne come built-in, infatti dopo mi dice che il mio dev/sdb3 non è specivicato o rilevato

 

scusa se da grub dai "E" che sta per edit e invece che root=/dev/sdb3 ci metti "root=/dev/hdb3" funziona?

Se è così ho pronta per te la soluzione  :Smile: 

PS: root o real_root che sia  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> ciao l'ho messa su un unica riga con gvim ma il risultato non cambia, ho notato che il kernel 2.6.17 all'avvio mi carica i driver satanv, satavsc etc, mentre il 2.6.19 non carica proprio i sata come se non li avessi inseriti ne come moduli ne come built-in, infatti dopo mi dice che il mio dev/sdb3 non è specivicato o rilevato

 

mi sà allora che non hai abilitato il supporto per il tuoi dischi nel kernel.

ciauz

----------

## Big Boss

 *Quote:*   

> scusa se da grub dai "E" che sta per edit e invece che root=/dev/sdb3 ci metti "root=/dev/hdb3" funziona?
> 
> Se è così ho pronta per te la soluzione 
> 
> PS: root o real_root che sia 

 

ho provato... niente.

 *Quote:*   

> mi sà allora che non hai abilitato il supporto per il tuoi dischi nel kernel.
> 
> ciauz
> 
> 

 

SOno sicuro di averli abilitati tutti come built-in al momento della compilazioni nella sezione SATA and PATA

Bhe ora mi cimento con un kernel vanilla  ho dato un make, un make install ho configurato grub scrivendo :

title Gnetoo 3

root  (hd2,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.20 

risultato appena schiaccio sulla gentoo 3 per boottarlo esce:

filsystem type is ext2fs, 0x83

file not found

uffa   :Sad: 

----------

## Elbryan

scusa secondo me se metti root=/dev/hdb3 o qualcos altro deve funzionare..

Se manca il sata manca il sata..

Come lo installi il kernel?

make && make install_modules e poi copi il arch/i386/boot/bzImage (per esempio) nella /boot e il .config anche?

----------

## Scen

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> Bhe ora mi cimento con un kernel vanilla  ho dato un make, un make install ho configurato grub scrivendo :
> 
> title Gnetoo 3
> 
> root  (hd2,0)
> ...

 

C'è qualche errore nella configurazione di GRUB, oppure non hai copiato correttamente l'immagine del kernel nella posizione giusta.

Se leggi la guida agli errori di GRUB viene detto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Error 15: File not found
> 
> Press any key to continue...
> ...

 

----------

## Big Boss

allora ho fatto make && make modules_install poi ho copiato la bzImage  ma mi sa che nn ho messo il .conf ora provo

----------

## Big Boss

c'è tutto niente da fare, sto diventando pazzo, nn mi è mai uccessa una cosa del genere ho tre hd 2 da 80 su uno ho win su un altro un sistema linuc sull'altro da 160Gb ho gentoo e ubuntu rispettivamente partizionati, funziona tutto tranne che il kernel 2.6.19. ho installato svariati kernel da quando uso linux ho configurato grub svariate volte ma quesata è la prima volta che mi da problemi del genere, e in più con uil kernel 2.6.20 continua a darmi l'errore 15 ma nella partizione di boot l'immagine del kernel c'è, c'è il .con c'è il system map.

Ho provato anche a ricompilar il kernel vanilla 2.6.20 con genkernel (copio e incollo dalla partizione di boot il nome dell'immagine e l'initramfs):

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20

initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20

ora che mi trovo incollo anche il nome del system.map: System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.20

riposto di nuovo il menu.lst tanto per, almeno potete vedere se c'è qualcosa che nn combacia con i nomi delle immagini che ho postato prima:

```
# menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)

#            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),

#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub

#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.

## default num

# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and

# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.

#

# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry

# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.

# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your

# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.

default      0

## timeout sec

# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry

# (normally the first entry defined).

timeout      10

## hiddenmenu

# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)

#hiddenmenu

# Pretty colours

#color cyan/blue white/blue

## password ['--md5'] passwd

# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing

# control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the

# command 'lock'

# e.g. password topsecret

#      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/

# password topsecret

#

# examples

#

# title      Windows 95/98/NT/2000

# root      (hd0,0)

# makeactive

# chainloader   +1

#

# title      Linux

# root      (hd0,1)

# kernel   /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro

#

#

# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified

## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs

## ## Start Default Options ##

## default kernel options

## default kernel options for automagic boot options

## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z

## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.

## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro

##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro

##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro

# kopt=root=/dev/sdb5 ro

## default grub root device

## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)

# groot=(hd2,4)

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options

## e.g. alternative=true

##      alternative=false

# alternative=true

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options

## e.g. lockalternative=true

##      lockalternative=false

# lockalternative=false

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the

## alternatives

## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5

# defoptions=quiet splash

## altoption boot targets option

## multiple altoptions lines are allowed

## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options

##      altoptions=(recovery mode) single

# altoptions=(recovery mode) single

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst

## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the

## alternative kernel options

## e.g. howmany=all

##      howmany=7

# howmany=all

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option

## e.g. memtest86=true

##      memtest86=false

# memtest86=true

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system

## can be true or false

# updatedefaultentry=false

## ## End Default Options ##

splashimage=(hd2,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title      Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386

root      (hd2,4)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/sdb5 ro quiet splash

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386

savedefault

boot

title      Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386 (recovery mode)

root      (hd2,4)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/sdb5 ro single

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386

boot

title      Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-23-386

root      (hd2,4)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/sdb5 ro quiet splash

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386

savedefault

boot

title      Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-23-386 (recovery mode)

root      (hd2,4)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/sdb5 ro single

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386

boot

title      Ubuntu, memtest86+

root      (hd2,4)

kernel      /boot/memtest86+.bin 

boot

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian

# ones.

title      Other operating systems:

root

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS

# on /dev/sda1

title      Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)

root      (hd1,0)

savedefault

makeactive

map      (hd0) (hd1)

map      (hd1) (hd0)

chainloader   +1

title          Gentoo Linux

root           (hd2,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sdb3 

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

title          Fedora Core

root           (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.18-1.2849.fc6 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb

quiet

initrd /initrd-2.6.18-1.2849.fc6.img

title          Fedorca Core 2

root           (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.18-1.2869.fc6 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb

qiuet

initrd /initrd-2.6.18-1.2869.fc6.img

title          Fedora Core 3

root           (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.19-1.2895.fc6 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb

quiet

initrd /initrd-2.6.19-1.2895.fc6.img

title          Gentoo Linux 2

root           (hd2,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sdb3 

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

title          Gentoo Linux 3

root           (hd2,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sdb3

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20
```

Bho, o sono io che sono fuso o dcevo pensare che la partixzione di boot è corrotta o non so...[/quote] mah

/EDIT: correzioni ortograficeLast edited by Big Boss on Tue Feb 27, 2007 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

ma hai fatto make menuconfig o usato l'opzione --menuconfig di genkernel e controllato che il supporto per il tuo hw fosse incluso ? e prova a rimuovere il commento da questa riga 

```
# BOOTLOADER="grub"
```

del file /etc/genkernel.conf in questo modo ci dovrebbe pensare genkernel ad aggiungere a grub la riga giusta.

/EDIT: prova a vedere se questa pagina può esserti d'aiuto.

----------

## Big Boss

quando ho usato genkernel ho usato --menuconfig, mentre quando l'ho fatto manualmente ho usato make menuconfig

----------

## Kernel78

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> quando ho usato genkernel ho usato --menuconfig, mentre quando l'ho fatto manualmente ho usato make menuconfig

 

bene e hai isto se era correttamente abilitato il supporto per il tuo controller sata ? (prova a seguire il link che ho postato prima)

----------

## Big Boss

ho appena ricompilato il kernel 2.6.20 sto aspettando che finisce il 2.6.19, bhe devo guardarenella sezione sata and pata? se è si nel 2.6.20 ho guardato e ho visto alcuni driver abilitati come built-in dove contenevano la parola piix che mi appare anche li nel link che mi hai dato quando mi da il risultatose riesco a far boottare il 2.6.20 secondo me funziona tutto. Mentre per il 2.6.19, sto seriamente pensansdo che i sources che ho scaricato siano corrotti per nel 2.6.19 io personalmente li ho abilitati tutti come built-in i driver nella sezione sata and pata ma nulla da fare, il kernel 2.6.19 boota poi si inceppa e mi dice che nn riesce a trovare il device root o che tale device nn è stato specificato mentre se guardi nel mio menu.lst c'è tutto.

Mi è venuta una idea siccome ho un po di hd con molte partizioni come faccio a cambiare partizione di boot? bhe io penso che pozsso selezionare l'hd dal bios e fin qua i siamo, ma ora ti sto scivendo dall-hd da 160 dove ho 6 partizioni 2 boot 2 swap e 2 root le prime tre sono gentoo le altre 3 sono ubuntu. perchè la partizione che viene letta in primis è la sdb 5 che è la partizione di boot di ubuntu( ed è quella dove copio tutti i kernel per consentire il boot dei vari sistemi che ho, li ho copiato anche quello di fedora il 2.6.19.fc6 ho configurato lo stesso menu.lst che sto configurado ora e al primo colpo è partito tutto),

e non è la partizione sdb1 che è la partizione di boot di gentoo? posso indicare in qualche modo di essere letta in primis la partizione di boot di gentoo cioè la sdb1?

----------

## Big Boss

Pazzesco,  dopo aver decommentato

```
BOOTLOADER=grub
```

genkernel è andato ovviamente a configurare il menu.lst di gentoo cioè quello che si trova nella partizione di boot di gentoo la sdb1, ho confrontato i menu.lst contenuti nella partizione sdb1 e sdb5 sono identici, ma.... dopo aver copiato e incollato per l'ennesima volta l'immagine del kernel il system.map e l'initramfs il kernel 2.6.20 è partito.

C'è da configurare un po la rete e devo emergere i tool necessari di gnome per farlo, ho un vecchio gnome ma ora sto cercando i pezzi di gnome 2.16 per far apparire in: System----->Amministrazione------->Rete, appunto il tool della configurazione della rete.

Sapete dirmi cme si chiama?

[/code][/quote]

Grazie mille per avermi suggerito di decommentare BOOTLOADE kernel78, ora ho fatto un passo avanti nel'aggiornamento della mia gentoo.

----------

## ThorOdino

Non so come ma sto installando adesso ed ho avuro lo stesso problema

Kernel generato con genkernel --menuconfig all

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4 

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

title=Gentoo Linux genkernel

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@60

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```

il secondo con la riga

```

root=/dev/ram0

```

non funziona il primo si

----------

## Big Boss

MAh... il tuo problema sembra differire un po dal mio , inizia con il provare a decommentare BOOTLOADER=grub come e a ricompilare, poi qualcuno più esperto in gentoo di me ti aiuterà io la uso solo da 3 mesi  :Smile: .

il file si trova in /etc/genkernel.conf... prova con il decommentare e ricompilare

----------

